# DeWalt DXGNR7000 Red Lights Blink on GFCI



## kdtdenton (Mar 11, 2017)

So I have this generator I bought a couple months back. My standard test is to fire it up once a week and make sure it runs. When it was new I plugged a lamp into it to make sure it generates electricity, and it did.

However today I decided to test a little further. I wanted to hook my compressor to it(120V/15A is what is printed on the compressor placard so it should be a safe load) and make sure it would run that.

However ... nothing. I had the compressor hooked up via a 100' heavy duty extension cord. So I disconnected that, and plugged in a circular saw via extension cord. Nothing.

Then I noticed that there are two red LED lights blinking on the GFCI outlets. Hmmm. Press reset button. Nothing. Blink blink blink. Test button ... blink blink blink. Turned the generator off, and waited an hour. Go back, start the unit up again. No blinking lights. plug circular saw directly into the generator. Nothing. Lamp ... nothing. Press reset button on one GFCI. Blink blink blink on that outlet only. Press reset on other GFC. Blink blink blink on both outlets. See generator blink. Blink blink blink. All I have is blinking. Constant ... steady ... blinking.

Right now I have a $1000 blinking noisemaker.


----------

